
Tell HN: Request for startups to solve our “Garbage World”? - fiokoden
Hey Ycombinator, how about adding &quot;Solve the unbelievably huge problem of our Garbage World&quot; to the request for startups list?<p>YC emphasizes to &quot;find a problem&quot;, well here is one of monster proportions, completely unsolved.<p>The quantity of garbage we are creating is beyond comprehension, it&#x27;s in every nook and cranny of our world. Is there nothing that startups can do to solve this whilst also making piles of money?
======
mtmail
You mean this list?
[https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/) You can
just use the 'contact' link in the footer to reach the people who wrote the
list.

